# What TISSOT are you wearing today 1-1-2013?



## Kuma23 (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

This one from 1974 










Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## lanz_factor (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Ghia (Dec 26, 2012)

lanz_factor said:


> View attachment 922031


LOOOVEEE that version of the Quad, cheers!


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

This one today......










Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

My Seastar PR516 Electronic. My favourite vintage Tissot at the moment.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

'68 Tissot Seastar Sonorous today 










Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## watching the clock (Oct 20, 2010)

Stunning looking watch!! Wow and in what great condition, been looked after very well, judging by the photo.


----------



## Caliper1681 (Mar 13, 2008)

My new arrival.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pablomiguel (May 20, 2011)




----------



## robr1957 (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## MGI (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## wschertz (Nov 6, 2012)

Le Locle today


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

Seastar 1000 Today:







Love it.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

'74 single register Navigator today 










Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Domer2000 (Feb 6, 2013)

Great looking watches. Wearing my Christmas present from my wife.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

60's Tissot PR516 today 










Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

This one again today 










Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MGI (Sep 9, 2008)

JohnnyMonkey said:


> This one again today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really like this one! On a hunt for something similar with a bit of a sailing touch: http://bit.ly/152Qsqp


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

MGI said:


> Really like this one! On a hunt for something similar with a bit of a sailing touch: http://bit.ly/152Qsqp


The one in the link is from the same family, just the twin register version with the 1341 movement, with that particular example being slightly later than mine as it has the later dial design!! The single register version, which is a lot rarer, has the 1343 movement.

They're nice watches, and not very common, but it pays to hold out for a good example of one!!

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

View attachment 969403

'67 PR516 Automatic.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Late 70's/early 80's Sideral automatic today 










Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

Not one of my favorite T-touch's.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

A 1947 bumper automatic. A nice looking watch but it doesn't get worn much as I find it a bit small for my tastes (32mm).
View attachment 972945


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

tritto said:


> A 1947 bumper automatic. A nice looking watch but it doesn't get worn much as I find it a bit small for my tastes (32mm).
> View attachment 972945


Looks in nice condition!! :thumbup:

I have several this size, but 'luckily' have slim wrists so can get away with it a little more!!

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

A spot of red for me today 










Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Looks in nice condition!! :thumbup:
> 
> I have several this size, but 'luckily' have slim wrists so can get away with it a little more!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


Thanks Johnny. Having got it out I've been enjoying it ever since. For a 65 yo it's in remarkable condition My tastes, like yours seem to, tend towards the great watches of the late 60s and 70s, but this one is stylish in its own modest way.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

tritto said:


> Thanks Johnny. Having got it out I've been enjoying it ever since. For a 65 yo it's in remarkable condition My tastes, like yours seem to, tend towards the great watches of the late 60s and 70s, but this one is stylish in its own modest way.


I do like the 60's & 70's watches, but also have quite a few 40's and 50's watches, and just love the style from that period!!

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ellvis (Feb 18, 2013)

it´s a selfmade Sideral ??

Tissot never use crown´s with blue stone
The Bezel inlay is not tissot.
looks like a quartz

but look´s nice vintage 70´ dial & 80´ case



JohnnyMonkey said:


> Late 70's/early 80's Sideral automatic today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

ellvis said:


> it´s a selfmade Sideral ??
> 
> Tissot never use crown´s with blue stone
> The Bezel inlay is not tissot.
> ...


I got this at a watch fair last year, and have actually seen more of these, so assumed it was a genuine model, which I think dates to the early 80's??

I collect vintage Tissots, so this was somewhat out of my knowledgeable area. The crown is screw down too!!

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ellvis (Feb 18, 2013)

sorry i have never seen this model and i am sure it is not autentic.
have you open the case what inside is working ?
ETA automatic ?
ETA quartz ?

or maybe miyota wich tissot never use

the case look like a T16.1.422.51
View attachment 977486


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

ellvis said:


> sorry i have never seen this model and i am sure it is not autentic.
> have you open the case what inside is working ?
> ETA automatic ?
> ETA quartz ?
> ...


Do you own this??

Also, posted in the wrong thread I'm afraid!!

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ellvis (Feb 18, 2013)

"Do you own this??"

I think so,

but i can not decide what i´am wearing today !!

View attachment 978471

View attachment 978473


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

This one from 1948 with a 31-1 bumper movement today 


















Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## maxipad96 (Dec 18, 2007)

PRC-200 with Crown and Buckle Winton strap.


----------



## Jnr (Feb 22, 2013)

This one


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Just back from my watchguy..........1945 Tissot chronograph with Lemania 320 movement, the two register version of the iconic Omega Speedy 321 movement 










Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ErikBRak1m (Feb 25, 2013)

OK, I'm a bit late on this one, but this is what I was wearing on Jan. 3, 2013:

View attachment 985967


Happy New Year!!!


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

A PRS 516 retrograde I picked up second hand without the bracelet. Finally wearing it after receiving a nice Hirsch rally strap in the mail. I love the 516 case in vintage and modern variants. 
View attachment 987038


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry, duplicate due to mobile network issues


----------



## pablomiguel (May 20, 2011)

View attachment 987307


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Late 60's PR516 chrono today 










Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

'74 T12 Visodate divers watch today 










Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Orange today..........'71 PR516 Electronic 










Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

The V8 has been keeping perfect time. I've been wearing it ever since I got it. But today, I looked at it at 12pm and noticed that the hour and minute hands are not aligned. I suppose I could live with that. It's otherwise a great watch.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

'74 Seastar Navigator, Valjoux 7734 today 










Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

While I really liked how my V8 looked on the thick brown leather strap, it wasn't as comfortable as my two-piece Zulu. And one thing about the V8 though, the lug ends dig into my 7.5" wrist. It's not so obvious in the below pic, but I can assure you there's a mark on my skin due to the lugs.



















Notice how the hands don't line up at 12 o'clock? Its accuracy is spot on so far though.


----------



## abebram (Mar 5, 2013)

very nice, solid watch for today 

View attachment 996388


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cobrajetjoe (Nov 23, 2011)

PR516 GL on mesh today.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Beautiful watch cobrajetjoe. I'm hoping finances and a significant birthday later in the year might get me one of these.

Anyway, today's offering is the PR50 given me to my wife in 2007 that first lead me to WUS and later a love of Tissot and vintage watches. The bracelet has long been replaced with leather.
View attachment 1013638


----------



## cobrajetjoe (Nov 23, 2011)

Love the strap on that! Looks great. The PR516 was also a gift from my wife . 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Hirsch make a beautiful rally strap that would look great on your PR516 GL (I have a 20mm version on my PRS516 chrono - see photo earlier in this thread).

Ps. Your wife has excellent taste.


----------



## mr.akkanat (Mar 26, 2013)

Tissot Le Locle Automatic
View attachment 1023536


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _rene_ (Mar 9, 2012)

i saw another member who posted their blue prc200 with an orange nato and fell in love. so, i jocked it!


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

'74 Seastar T12 super compressor 










Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bebbi (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## 4u2c (Jan 9, 2013)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4u2c (Jan 9, 2013)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pancakedan (Mar 26, 2013)

1953 on a leather Nato


----------



## _rene_ (Mar 9, 2012)

White Chrono on black sharkskin!


----------



## Domer2000 (Feb 6, 2013)

My T-Sport. PRS 330


----------



## Berkut (Sep 11, 2009)

PR 50 chrono today


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## Lean-N-Supreme (May 4, 2013)

Picked up my PRC 200 yesterday. First watch I've owned and I can't wait to get a new strap on it.


----------



## Pancakedan (Mar 26, 2013)

PRC200 on 19mm Rallye


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Wearing a vintage Seiko chrono on my wrist today, but two Tissot autos at my cuffs.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

'74 Seastar Valjoux 7734 chrono today









Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)

JohnnyMonkey said:


> '74 Seastar Valjoux 7734 chrono today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simply stunning if you ask me!

---------------------------------------

This is what I'm wearing today:


----------



## NewClassic (Jun 10, 2013)

classic looks great


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Just got my early 90s PR100 autoquartz back after 12 months residing at my watchmaker's while he tried to find a replacement crown. Finally got hold of one and he fitted the crown and a new pendant tube. This is a nice solid watch with quite a heavy bracelet compared to my older Vintage watches. The autoquartz designation means that the rotor charges a capacitor rather than a mainspring. I assume a standard quartz mechanism then runs off the capacitor.


----------



## andrzejmakal (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## markot (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

This one from '74 today........










Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## jokr82 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## russny2000 (Jun 8, 2011)

Seastar LTD


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)

Tissot PRS516 Automatic.


----------



## Kuma23 (Aug 1, 2011)




----------

